# 100% whole wheat (yeast) waffles?



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I am looking for a recipe to make (yeast recipes only please) 100% whole wheat waffles that are really good.

I'm not much of a waffle fan, but my husband adores them, so I'm out to find the perfect recipe. I already know it's going to have be an overnight yeast batter before it'll have a flavor I'll enjoy... but I'd like one that I can grind wheat for instead of using white flour.

Anyone have a killer recipe to share? I'm shooting for Belgian waffles, crispy outside and fluffy inside.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

The recipe I use for WW pancakes and waffles is leavened with baking powder....
I'd be interested in seeing someone sharing an overnight recipe too.

I see this online...may try it sometime soon.

http://www.food.com/recipe/whole-wheat-overnight-yeasted-waffles-445673


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Interesting. I've never heard of using yeast to make waffles. I would think that yeast wouldn't raise fast enough. Waffles cook quick.


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

We grind our own flour and make waffles on a wood fired iron. They are really good but my wife just said they do not use yeast.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

We use WW but do not use yeast. 

Did a search, and these look good.
http://mennonitegirlscancook.blogspot.com/2008/10/overnight-whole-wheat-waffles.html


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Supposedly true Belgian waffles are only made with yeasted dough (but not whole wheat) and sourdough waffles are supposed to be out of this world.

I've yet to find a yeasted wheat recipe online that sounds good, so I will probably play with this on my own until I come up with one. I did start a fresh batch of sourdough that's going to be my starting point, (made with white flour though), I'm hoping to use it as a base and use whole wheat flour for the mix. If I succeed after a few weeks and come up with a good recipe, I'll post it. I know I can make a killer waffle with sourdough made with white flour, but I'd much prefer to use fresh ground whole wheat... as long as the waffle is as good.

Because we grow ample fruit and I keep 100's of pounds of wheat berries on hand, I am looking to add this as an inexpensive but nutritious meal for us. We eat a lot of beans and rice that I make in various ways, and that really stretches the budget plus it's healthy.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

You can add yeast for flavor and also add baking powder or baking soda to get the quick rise.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

CJ, please update when you find a good recipe and if it is much better than no using yeast. We don't often make waffles, but when I do, I might experiment too. 

OLF


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Regarding the crispy part, I think the key is oil. Sometimes people attempt to keep them low fat, but they basically need to fry to be crispy. I've seen recipes that call for 2 cups of flour as as much as a 1/4 cup of oil.

Regarding the fluffy part, try using soda water in the mix.

Maybe this will give you some ideas.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Okay these are only part wheat, but they were totally awesome! Next time I will try using wheat for both cups of the flour. That's blackberry syrup that I made with my steam juicer on them!

Combine 1 cup all purpose unbleached flour, I cup whole wheat flour, 2 tablespoons sugar, 2 cups buttermilk, and 1 cup of sourdough starter (Mine is 100% hydration starter).

Mix and let it stand at least 8 hours, overnight would be better. Then mix 2 eggs, 1/4 cup melted butter, 1 teaspoon baking powder and 3/4 teaspoon salt and add to flour mixture.


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

Could you post the sourdough starter recipe? And when you say to let it sit overnight, is that on the counter or in the fridge?

They look so good!!!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Sourdough Starter:

2 cups warm water (I use filtered water from my Berkey... water is a BIG deal in a starter)
1 tablespoon of raw honey
1 tablespoon instant acting yeast
2 cups unbleached All-Purpose Flour (I use King Arthur)

Mix all together in a ceramic or glass bowl, cover with a floursack towel or cheesecloth overnight. The next day and each day for a week, remove I cup of the starter (use it, feed it livestock, put it on your compost) and replace with 1 cup flour and one cup water. Stir back in, cover and leave on the counter for the week.

At the end of a week, your starter should be ready. Now at this point, I prefer a starter that's left on the counter and fed daily, but I bake almost daily. You can refrigerate it and feed it weekly, but personally I don't think it's as good.

PS... once a week, add a tablespoon or two of whole wheat or rye flour to the starter.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I leave mine on the counter (around 8 hours) but if you mix it in the morning for the next morning, I'd put it in the fridge before you go to bed.



kandmcockrell said:


> Could you post the sourdough starter recipe? And when you say to let it sit overnight, is that on the counter or in the fridge?
> 
> They look so good!!!


----------

